# Found pet pigeon needs good home in MD



## hleigh (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a pigeon that I found outside my front door after 3 days of torrential rain and wind that is in need of a good home. I believe it was someones pet pigeon, it is not banded. I have had it for about 2 weeks and it is a very sweet bird it is in a large screened in porch area that we do not use and he goes in and out of a large dog crate which we made into a nesting area with its food and water....... I would love to find someone locally who would give it a good home. I have contacted a couple of bird rescue places but they will only take wild pigeons. They told me to take it to the humane society, not sure that would be best for the bird?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Someone on here may be able to take him. Wish the picture was a bit more clear.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. It looks like a Donek: a diving breed i am interesed in. One more nicer pic would help alot. Thank you.


----------



## hleigh (Oct 12, 2013)

*Cant upload more pics*

Hi for some reason i cant upload more photos on this thread, any advice?


----------

